# NYC - 2 BR



## dansimms (Oct 29, 2018)

Does Diamond offer any 2 BR units in Manhattan?  If so, what are the annual maintenance fees ?  Any available resale ?


----------



## winger (Oct 29, 2018)

dansimms said:


> Does Diamond offer any 2 BR units in Manhattan?  If so, what are the annual maintenance fees ?  Any available resale ?


Don't think they have any options in NYC


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 30, 2018)

DRI does not own or manage any hotels/resorts in NYC. They have about 5 or 6 places that are affiliated. Most are hotels rooms. There is one that has full kitchens. It is AKA Times Square. It has a semi 2 bedroom. Large Hotel room with den. There is a King bed in the main area and Queen bed in the Den


----------



## winger (Nov 1, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> DRI does not own or manage any hotels/resorts in NYC. They have about 5 or 6 places that are affiliated. Most are hotels rooms. There is one that has full kitchens. It is AKA Times Square. It has a semi 2 bedroom. Large Hotel room with den. There is a King bed in the main area and Queen bed in the Den


I stand corrected.  I just checked, looks like DRI indeed added four affiliates in NYC.  I did search one year out, I do not see any availability that accomodates more than 2 people.  Also, per night costs are astronomical.  Not worth it IMO


----------

